# Exploring Low Water Powell



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

With Powell at record low water, I've got half a mind to drop the raft in the water at Bullfrog next spring and motor up into Glen Canyon to do some exploring. Good idea? Crazy idea? Suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

These folks seem to know a lot: 





Wayne's Words


Home to the Lake Powell fishing, boating, and outdoor recreation community.




wayneswords.net


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

We did a 7 day lake powell trip in October this year in sport boats and a snout... we explored a bunch of side canyons, all the way up the San Juan to the delta, all the way up the escalante... it was an awesome trip... well worth it if you have the time


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Our preference is sea kayaks, but same concept. Great time, wildlife and fish are way more active and some beautiful scenery


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

jgrebe said:


> Our preference is sea kayaks, but same concept. Great time, wildlife and fish are way more active and some beautiful scenery


The sea kayak idea would be great, but hauling kids and gear warrants the big boat. I look forward to cutting the engine and rowing some flat water miles.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DanOrion said:


> The sea kayak idea would be great, but hauling kids and gear warrants the big boat. I look forward to cutting the engine and rowing some flat water miles.


I was on the 7 day trip that AZPowell referred to, it was my very first time on powell, I can't conceive of rowing much there, it's a lot bigger than you think, breezier than you tthink, even scootin along with a sport boat, we still spent a LOT of time traveling (and a lot of gas too LOL). Is very much worth seeing, and exploring all the side canyons / san juan / escalante was the highlight of the trip for me. At the end of the day, it was most certainly something nice, and different to do when there's no water in the ditches. It's a highly recommended distraction according to me. There's a LOT to see, that hasn't been seen since the 60's. It's my understanding that you can't launch at Bullfrog, we put in at Stateline. Here's a cool feature to whet your appetite


----------



## toyotaj (Jul 29, 2006)

Is something like this doable with say a 4 horse two stoke on a 14' cat? I've never even put a motor on this cat, only used the motor on my round boats for downstream, deso, lab, etc. Or is this a sport boat/ snout adventure due to the current in the main channel? 
Looks cool.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It appears the ramp at Bullfrog is only open to small watercraft launches unless it drops another 4 feet. When it comes time for you to go, make sure it is still open or you'll have to launch at Page AZ. We plan to hit the lake in May as we had a blast this fall exploring low water lake Powell.









Lake Powell Bullfrog Boat Ramp closed due to low water level


The Bullfrog North Boat Ramp at Lake Powell has been closed to large vessels and houseboats, though it remains in operation for smaller vessels.



www.upr.org


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

toyotaj said:


> Is something like this doable with say a 4 horse two stoke on a 14' cat? I've never even put a motor on this cat, only used the motor on my round boats for downstream, deso, lab, etc. Or is this a sport boat/ snout adventure due to the current in the main channel?
> Looks cool.


I don't see why not, you probably wouldn't get much above three or four miles an hour though,.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

A couple years ago I backpacked down a side canyon in the Escalante arm and packrafted 10 miles to another canyon and backpacked out. A three night trip that was amazing. Those side canyons have some beautiful natural gardens in them with running water and lots of amazing archaeological evidence. It was a holiday weekend and aside from light boat traffic in the main Escalante arm, we only saw one other group of people, on our last evening.


----------



## SomeYeahoo (Jul 27, 2020)

I might be the rare bird who enjoys motoring around Lake Powell (including everything in Escalante and many miles up the San Juan), hiking and canyoneering Glen Canyon national recreation area extensively, and floating rivers. I've spent a ridiculous amount of time in Glen Canyon over the last decade (more than a year of that period of time). However, the one part of it I don't know well is above the bridge near Hite. I haven't even floated Cataract yet. I did take a skiboat there in September 2014 at water level around 3610 feet and found 4-6 feet of water with flowing current under the bridge.

At any rate, you can launch a boat off a trailer at Bullfrog down to about 3523 at Lake Powell. Probably a raft at least 10 feet lower if you're willing to assemble it and walk it in. Maybe 80 feet lower. Not sure exactly, but certainly you'll be able to launch a raft at Bullfrog next Spring if you want, even if I doubt a wakeboat will be launchable there by then. (Current level 3527, my best guess for May 3510)

Keep in mind how many miles we're talking about from Bullfrog to the bridge though. It's got to be about 52 miles, without exploring anything on the way there. And you'll be fighting current for at least the last 10 miles. Not sure whether a raft with a 10 hp motor on it could even go upstream into Cataract. Probably need something more powerful I would think. But I wouldn't take a typical Lake Powell motorboat up there if I were you. Not sure I'd take it much past Good Hope Bay. You need something designed for a river. And it might work a lot better to launch at the North Wash ramp, as sorry of shape as it is in. But if you want the best info out there on this section of "Lake Powell", you can find it here:






Returning Rapids of Cataract Canyon







www.returningrapids.com





All that to say, I'd be very interested in exploring that area of Glen Canyon if someone were to invite me on a trip there. I have both a raft and a wakeboat, but nothing that would work to explore lower Cataract Canyon right now going upstream.


----------



## SomeYeahoo (Jul 27, 2020)

And as far as a motorized raft to explore Lake Powell in general, that's dumb. It's a really, really big lake. Really big. If you can't find someone with a real motorboat, just rent one from a marina.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If if flys, floats or fu{ks it’s cheaper to rent it. Unless of course if you already own it. Slow boats can be fun too. It you have the time enjoy the journey.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Why motor a raft over a long distance? Seems that a cheapo cuddy cabin I/O or outboard would be WAY more fuel efficient whether you're cruising at 25mph or putting around.

We had an 18' Bayliner with a 125hp Force (don't laugh, it ran) engine that would go 2.5 days of 6-8hr/day mixed putting around and tubing/skiing/boarding. You ain't getting that kind of mpg pushing a sausage through the water.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Keep in mind that the shoreline in that part of the lake is usually verticle in nature for many miles at a time and if the wind is blowing, the waves get big and progress could be no go with a low hp motor.


----------



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

azpowell said:


> We did a 7 day lake powell trip in October this year in sport boats and a snout... we explored a bunch of side canyons, all the way up the San Juan to the delta, all the way up the escalante... it was an awesome trip... well worth it if you have the time


AZ, How far up the San Juan arm was the 'delta'?


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

The delta was right around here in late October.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

This is where the delta was in the escalante


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I would like to suggest that any of you thinking about taking your raft or cataraft to lake powell for the first time.............try it on a local lake and see how it performs in the wind. 😉 Make sure to take your oars along and see what it's like compared to rowing on a river with wind.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

What size motors and what size sport boats? I have a Achilles 124-SD and will be putting a motor on it next year.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Johnzstz said:


> What size motors and what size sport boats? I have a Achilles 124-SD and will be putting a motor on it next year.


I have an Achilles SU 18 and have a 50hp Evinrude ETEC on it,azPowell has a 16 dib with a 60 tohatsu, my friend @yardsells has an Achilles 16 with a 50 HP merc, there was another 16 dib with a 30 HP tohatsu.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

I am guessing you have custom frames also. I was thinking a 15hp would be sufficient for my smaller boat but maybe not? I will be using the boat on local rivers as well as lakes also will be using the boat while traveling


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Johnzstz said:


> I am guessing you have custom frames also. I was thinking a 15hp would be sufficient for my smaller boat but maybe not?


Yessir, everyone has a custom frame, it's such a small community that runs these, nothing is commercially available.. a 15 MIGHT get a 12 foot up on plane, but I'd look for something with a little more oomph.. weight is a huge consideration, as is weight distribution.. 

I have a 55 Suzuki I'd sell ya.. might be a bit too much though, what's the transom rated for? My SU18 is rated for a 90hp...


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

MNichols said:


> Yessir, everyone has a custom frame, it's such a small community that runs these, nothing is commercially available.. a 15 MIGHT get a 12 foot up on plane, but I'd look for something with a little more oomph.. weight is a huge consideration, as is weight distribution..
> 
> I have a 55 Suzuki I'd sell ya.. might be a bit too much though, what's the transom rated for? My SU18 is rated for a 90hp...


Ya it’s rated for a 35 max


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet boat. If it were me, I'd think at least a 25 so you'd have some sort of a holeshot, which is a handy thing to have on a river.. of course, more is always better 😉


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

MNichols said:


> Sweet boat. If it were me, I'd think at least a 25 so you'd have some sort of a holeshot, which is a handy thing to have on a river.. of course, more is always better 😉


Hey thanks for your knowledge. I will definitely consider your advice and look into a frame for it


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Johnzstz said:


> Hey thanks for your knowledge. I will definitely consider your advice and look into a frame for it


Welcome, I'm just a rookie learning myself, you can easily put together a frame with aluminum pipe and Hollander speed rail fittings, doesn't have to be fancy, I modified a frame I had to fit my boat till I figured what I needed, building a nice frame that has what I want this winter ...
Good luck, lot of people on here have more knowledge than I do, so ask away as you progress with your build. Chances are someone can answer your questions!


----------



## suffusive (Aug 26, 2021)

We did Cat in July and took out at Bullfrog to avoid the nightmare of North Wash. Totally worth it. It took us about 2 glorious days to get from Hite/North Wash to Bullfrog with 3 boats being pushed by a 9.5hp 2-stroke. I think we were averaging around 10 miles every 3 hours. Therefore, you need a lot of TIME if you're going to do it in a raft. It was an AWESOME trip, super chill, and I can't wait to get back on the lake with that exact setup. But exploring a big side canyon might take the better part of a day--like I said, TIME is necessary. I was trying to squeeze in a trip from Bullfrog to the Escalante and back this fall before winter set in and was planning on a week.

I live near the lake (Boulder, Utah) and have friends here with boats and houseboats on the lake and have been there many times. The raft experience was altogether different. You're moving at river speed, down the river canyon. Very cool. But it is epically large, if you aren't familiar with that lake then you will definitely be shocked at how it takes half a day to round a bend. The wind can also be tremendous and cause serious waves--but that's OK, you're in a raft! I figure that I bought a craft that can ride the lake all the way back down to river level and still be functional. =)

Craig Childs just came to Escalante and did a photo presentation and talk about his trip on the lake this fall. Looked SO EPIC! The canyons are coming back QUICKLY. That article should be appearing in High Country News this winter. He said that Bullfrog Bay itself was only 30' deep so one more bad year and that _entire town_ is high and dry I guess. They just shut that ramp down to houseboats due to low water levels. There is currently no way to get the largest houseboats off the lake at all, they are literally trapped there at this point!


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

MNichols said:


> I have an Achilles SU 18 and have a 50hp Evinrude ETEC on it,azPowell has a 16 dib with a 60 tohatsu, my friend @yardsells has an Achilles 16 with a 50 HP merc, there was another 16 dib with a 30 HP tohatsu.


I have an old 18 ft achilles SU we used to use it to dive out of in Catalina. Brought it back to New Mexico, and its usable but not very pretty. I never thought to use it with a frame on Powell and the like. Has a floor too. @MNichols Are you guys running floors? 

Took the motor to a guy tuneup and he went out of business and took the Evinrude with him! Don't really have much use for it now/

I also have an 18 foot Novurania RIB with a Volvo inboard jet drive, that I was planning to take to Powell this spring, but i dunno if it belongs in this thread!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yessir, floors are a must to hold the inflatable keel down among other things. most things in my boat, fuel cell, battery, boxes etc are bolted to the floor

Nice boat! Its inflatable and has a motor, so it's "rated M" !


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

Come to think of it, I should just sell that Achilles. Anyone reading this thread let me know if you are interested. I'd let it go for $500 bucks, or make an offer! I really don't have a use for it anymore. We bought it off the coast guard in San Diego a long time ago... As I recall it was seized in a drug bust. 

Just needs a motor and an adventurous soul!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jsheglund said:


> Come to think of it, I should just sell that Achilles. Anyone reading this thread let me know if you are interested. I'd let it go for $500 bucks, or make an offer! I really don't have a use for it anymore. We bought it off the coast guard in San Diego a long time ago... As I recall it was seized in a drug bust.
> 
> Just needs a motor and an adventurous soul!


Hell of a deal, new an SU18 is almost 20 grand...

And I have a 55 HP Suzuki with remote control setup I'd part with if the buyer needs a motor...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jsheglund said:


> We bought it off the coast guard in San Diego a long time ago... As I recall it was seized in a drug bust.


Interestingly enough, I bought my rubber out of San Diego as well.. Hmmmmm...


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Interestingly enough, I bought my rubber out of San Diego as well.. Hmmmmm...


No kidding! We used them for scuba diving in Catalina Island. Really too big to be a dinghy for the big boat we were on, but could haul 6 people and dive gear better than the "official" dinghy (10ft avon, lol). Deals are hard to find out there anymore.


----------



## mfinco (Oct 18, 2020)

MNichols said:


> I don't see why not, you probably wouldn't get much above three or four miles an hour though,.


I did it in a house boat a few years out at 7mph and it took forever to get anywhere. 3-4mph sounds painful. When we took the dinghy out at 30mph it was much more pleasant for sight seeing.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

My father and crew rafted from Mexican Hat to near the dam construction in 1962 rowing an army surplus bridge pontoon. My parents, twice, took a 12’ row boat with a very old 5 hp Evinrude from Bullfrog, down and up the Escalante, and as far down lake to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## toyotaj (Jul 29, 2006)

jsheglund said:


> Come to think of it, I should just sell that Achilles. Anyone reading this thread let me know if you are interested. I'd let it go for $500 bucks, or make an offer! I really don't have a use for it anymore. We bought it off the coast guard in San Diego a long time ago... As I recall it was seized in a drug bust.
> 
> Just needs a motor and an adventurous soul!


I'm interested. I'll send you a PM!


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Johnzstz said:


> What size motors and what size sport boats? I have a Achilles 124-SD and will be putting a motor on it next year.



I would put a 30 on it....


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

azpowell said:


> I checked the weights on 20-30hp 97-158lbs. I would probably not be trailering so lugging that bigger motor won’t be fun but I bet the power while on it would be fun


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

The reason I say go with a 30hp is for simplicity. If you find yourself on a motor trip there is a good chance if you are running with a snout they might have some parts that would work on your motor... you can also get a 30hp pretty cheap from one of the grand canyon commercial companies. I just recently picked up 2 30hp tohatus in pretty good shape for $1500 for the pair... 

As for the not trailering and lugging around a motor... this is the hard part... most folks running motorboats are trailering for this exact reason... but with a 12' sport boat you could probably get away with using a jetski trailer to make things easy.


----------

